# DIY Cases?



## Nikki (May 7, 2014)

Anybody got any ideas on making a homemade mandolin case? help!


----------



## sketchytravis (May 7, 2014)

maybe cut a boxish thing to fit it and fill it with a foam block but to fit it?

or sewing one outta fabric and putting a zipper on it, maybe something inside for rigidity if you want


----------



## zapporra (May 7, 2014)

I saw a pretty cool instructable about making a fabric gig bag that would probably be pretty easy to modify for a mandolin using the same principles. You could probably waterproof it and seal the seams, too. There are a lot of simple ways to waterproof stuff you might also find.


----------



## Thorne (May 7, 2014)

have you seen this link

http://www.doityourself.com/stry/how-to-make-a-mandolin-case#b

You could cover it with a ton of different materials for waterproofing too depending on your tastes and personal preferences, costs, etc.


----------



## Nikki (May 8, 2014)

appreciate it everyone!


----------



## Dirtface Sasha (May 16, 2014)

I use a padded racquetball racket soft case like a gig bag. My POS A-style fits perfectly and it even has a zipper pouch for strings and sheet music. Been using it for a few years of hitching and freight-riding and it's worked really well.


----------

